# Happy birthday to me



## Darkness (Feb 15, 2003)

Right, I've completed my first quarter-century today... 

- Florian


----------



## Azure Trance (Feb 15, 2003)

That's great news, Darkness. Half way to 50, buddy  Do you feel old yet? And what will you do to celebrate?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 15, 2003)

I think I'll try to get a good game going. 

And nah, not feeling old yet. (At least not physically, anyway. )


----------



## Eternalknight (Feb 15, 2003)

_Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday dear Darkness
Happy birthday to you_

Everybody now...


----------



## Crothian (Feb 15, 2003)

Congrats Darkness!!  Hope you have a great day


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Darkness!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Feb 15, 2003)

Hope you're enjoying the day, Darkness.  Twenty-five's not old.  Now, thirty-five...*shudder*.


----------



## Jeph (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy birthday Florian! Und ja nur ein Tag hinter St. Valentine's Tag . . .


----------



## Morrus (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Darkness!  Now, don't let me catch you doing any moderating today!


----------



## HellHound (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy 25th!


----------



## The It's Man (Feb 15, 2003)

Gefeliciteerd


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 16, 2003)

Happy birthday oh vilest of mods.


----------



## arwink (Feb 16, 2003)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 16, 2003)

_Happy Birthday on your special day!
Happy Birthday on your special day!
We in the Hivemind would just like to say
*Happy Birthday on your Special Day!*

...and many more...!  _


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 17, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Darkness


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 17, 2003)

Happy B-Day, Darkness!


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 18, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Darkness!!

May you improve with age like a fine wine.  (Whines, however, really don't improve with age. )

Thanks for all the work on keeping these boards a friendly community.  (This also applies to all our moderators.)  I hope you had a blast on your birthday.

William


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 18, 2003)

Happy birthday, Darkness!


----------



## Airwolf (Feb 18, 2003)

Happy Birthday big D


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 18, 2003)

Happy B-Day Darkness. Much luck to you in the next year.

And airwolf's sig is hilarious, but where would you find the source?


----------



## Henry (Feb 18, 2003)

Ois guade winsch i dia zum Gbuadsdog!

Yes, I cheated... hopefully it's correct.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 18, 2003)

ROFLMAO!!!  Henry, I'm impressed; that was almost perfect! 

Heh. As a matter of fact, whoever helped you there might be better at this slang than I am; thanks to my sheltered youth and voracious appetite for reading, I speak mostly in High German and in a rare few cases, have even been laughed at when I tried to talk like this. 
But most of my fellow Viennese do indeed tend to fall somewhere in between these two dialects in their manner of speech.


----------

